# Riding in Central Park (NYC)



## ianrking (Apr 19, 2014)

How do you train in Central Park now that the speed limit has been reduced to 20mph? Can you get away with 20mph+ between 5a-8a? I have been avoiding the park for the past 6 months because of crowding and increase in police activity.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Avoiding the park is your best move. Especially seeing how you like to break speed limits.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Answer: You don't. 

You might consider staying below 20 and either doing extra laps, or doing repeats up Harlem Hill with added weight, but heading North over the G.W. is your best option.


----------



## GiChoke (Jan 6, 2015)

ianrking said:


> How do you train in Central Park now that the speed limit has been reduced to 20mph? Can you get away with 20mph+ between 5a-8a? I have been avoiding the park for the past 6 months because of crowding and increase in police activity.


Speed limit was reduced but currently it's not being enforced. 5am-8am 7 days a week is fine, after 6pm on the weekdays as well. At those times the cops won't stop you for doing 20+ mph or passing red lights. With that said, use common sense, if the light is red and pedestrians are crossing, slow it down to a safe passing speed. 

I've been going at night on the weekdays and the park is pretty dead other than some runners, very few cyclist. Once spring/summer comes around though, police might begin to enforce the speed limit.


----------



## veloduffer (Aug 26, 2004)

You could also train on a really heavy bike (+30 lbs) that will keep your speed under 20 mph. 😃


----------

